
GitHub's Price Hike – A Great Time to Migrate to BitBucket and Save a Lot of Money - dusano
https://www.squrb.com/blog/2016/5/11/githubs-new-pricing-structure-a-perfect-time-to-migrate-to-bitbucket-and-save-a-lot-of-money
======
jameskilton
> It seems the time has come for unicorns to justify their hefty valuations.

Sorry what? It seems the article author knows nothing about Github. Not a
unicorn and only took investor money after being profitable for a long time.

Yes the cost is going up for many people. No, my company doesn't plan on
moving anything off of Github. It's well worth the cost.

~~~
dpcx
One of their mascots is the unicorn.

------
throwaway2016a
I mentioned this is another article on the subject but... I "upgraded" to the
unlimited plan immediately and it saved me over $100 a month. For some people
this pricing change is awful, for others like me it's great.

If it were to get more expensive I could probably use self-hosted GitLab
however.

~~~
sytse
Or consider using the SaaS GitLab.com
[https://about.gitlab.com/2016/05/11/git-repository-
pricing/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/05/11/git-repository-pricing/)

------
technojunkie
Try Gitlab, it's free and partly open source and much closer to Github's UI
than Bitbucket.

------
DominikD
The tone is inflammatory and that graph is a joke. Changes are a function of
two factors whereas advisory focuses on only one dimension. With unique
insight authors claim to have, I'd expect something more comprehensive.

That being said I'm pretty sure that some will be unhappy with the change. As
andraz mentioned in another comment - moat gives leverage. But even though I'm
pretty sure GitHub is fairly elastic in terms of pricing with large enough
companies (with large enough probably still being not that large), I find it
hard to believe that their bottom line suffers. This means that customers are
picking up the tab and as silly as this article is, prices did go up and some
people should migrate.

------
andraz
As usual, when moats are deep enough, prices raise. I think this is basic
economics that governs all such businesses. Github feels they have entrenched
themselves enough that they can increase prices by segmenting the market
differently, which is probably true.

Naturally this opens up space for competition which will figure out how to
take a bite here and there. But that will take quite some years.

------
tomazk
Not moving to bitbucket and not upgrading at the moment.

------
jincheker
It's time to try Gitlab

